
Apple announces new MacBook Air with improved keyboard, performance, storage - tosh
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/18/21179157/apple-macbook-air-2020-announced-specs-features-keyboard
======
forsaken
And no touchbar! This is a lovely new machine.

